# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Listaus: vuonna 2014 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa

## vko

Vuoden 2014 listaus löytyy täältä.

----------


## killerpop

> Vuoden 2014 listaus löytyy täältä.


Ja ennen kuin kerrotte auton 2014 rekisteröityjen listaan, tarkistakaa mieluusti TraFin tietopalvelusta, että auto on rekattu ko vuonna. 2 euron haulla saa muuten alustanumeron ja muutkin kun ottaa tekniset tiedot. Tietosisältö eroaa tekstiviestistä ainakin tiedon määrän suhteen.

----------


## Lasse

J. Vaknion Liikenne Oy 35 MLT-789 Mercedes-Benz 516 CDI. Käyttöönotto 2.1.2014. 21 paikkaa ja 2-ovinen. Tulee Salon seudun linjaliikenteeseen.

----------


## KriZuu

Nobina Finland #914 ILK-514, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nobina Finland #914 ILK-514, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE

----------


## Karosa

Nobina Finland #915, Volvo B8RLE 6X2 8900LE = ILK-515

----------


## bussifriikki

Nf 912 ILK-512 VOLVO 8900LE B8RLE6*2

----------


## Karosa

Nobina Finland #911, Volvo B8RLE 6X2 8900LE = ILK-511

----------


## Karosa

Nobina Finland #916, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = ILK-516

----------


## Karosa

Pohjolan Matka #93, Volvo B11R 9700H UG = LMH-833, käyttöönotto 25.02.2014
VIN: YV3T2T229EA164163 & Korinumero: 1328-2

Pohjolan Matka #109, Volvo B11R 6x2 9700HD UG = LMH-849, käyttöönotto 25.02.2014
VIN: YV3T2T123EA164161 & Korinumero: 1329-1

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pohjolan Matka #93, Volvo B11R 9700H UG = LMH-833, käyttöönotto 25.02.2014
> VIN: YV3T2T229EA164163 & Korinumero: 1328-2
> 
> Pohjolan Matka #109, Volvo B11R 6x2 9700HD UG = LMH-849, käyttöönotto 25.02.2014
> VIN: YV3T2T123EA164161 & Korinumero: 1329-1


Ovatko nämä lietolaisia Volvoja?

----------


## killerpop

> Ovatko nämä lietolaisia Volvoja?


Ovat. Puolassa tehtyjen korinumerot on mallia PNNXXXX jossa NN on vuosi ja XXXX on työnuero, Liedossa tehtyjen korinumerot ovat nykyään XXXX-Y jossa XXXX on työsarja ja Y kuvaa, monesko ko sarjan auto.

----------


## 034

7.3. Liedon pihalla näkyi pari Express värein Vainiolaisia. Muuta tietoa en pysty antamaan.

----------


## antsa

Palvelu Hytönen on saanut uuden Omniexpress 360 Scania k400 FLE-160. Samanlainen Linja-autoliikenne Salonen rekisterillä FLE-146.

----------


## JT

> Palvelu Hytönen on saanut uuden Omniexpress 360 Scania k400 FLE-160.


Hytösellä näkyi tänään tilausajossa myös Omniexpress 360 FLE-416.

----------


## antsa

Tuo minun mainitsema FLE-160 tais olla väärin kuultu koska ei sinne varmaan kahta ole tullut. Tuo FLE-416 täytyy olla oikea. Sorry.

----------


## Lasse

S. Kosonen Oy 12 VMZ-131 Volvo 9700 S UG, rekisteröity 3.3.2014.

----------


## kuukanko

Ventoniemen 24, korkea Irisbus seutuliikenneauto (Crossway tai Arway), saapui äsken Kamppiin Jokela - Helsinki -linjalla. Rekkari oli TZB-445

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ventoniemen 24, korkea Irisbus seutuliikenneauto (Crossway tai Arway), saapui äsken Kamppiin Jokela - Helsinki -linjalla. Rekkari oli TZB-445


Se on Arway.
lisää tekstiä

----------


## Eppu

Tarkemmat tiedot autosta: http://killerpop.sytes.net/jlb/kortti.php?haku=TZB-445

----------


## antsa

Nämä mun omnit on menny ihan sakaisin. Tänään näin lähellä Rovaniemeä Salosen Omnin FLE-460. Ei siis FLE-146 kuten kerroin. Pitäis aina kirjoittaa muistiin eikä muistella mitä sattuu. Anteeks tää epäselvyys mut nyt ne on oikein.  :Wink:

----------


## antsa

Tänään lähti koritehtaalta Kososen uusi Omniexpress 360 Scania k400 rek. ILL-724 ja numerolla 20.

----------


## karihoo

> Tarkemmat tiedot autosta: http://killerpop.sytes.net/jlb/kortti.php?haku=TZB-445


Me Ventsikka-kuskit kerkesimmekin jo ihmettelemään usean kuukauden ajan, etteikö sitä kilvitetäkään? Auto on siis hankittu jo hyvän aikaa vuoden 2013 puolella, seisoi lähes koko talven kilvittä kiltisti rivissä.

----------


## antsa

Pohjolan Matkan omnit on Scania K400. Teliauto 142 YIN-242 ja 2-akseliset 160 YIN-260, 163 YIN-263 ja 169 YIN-259.

----------


## antsa

Ainakin tuo 142 teliomni on 360. 169 on vielä näkemättä livenä joten siitä en ole varma.

----------


## KriZuu

> 169 on vielä näkemättä livenä joten siitä en ole varma.


Tässäpä vastaus.

----------


## Karosa

Savonlinja #407, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = BRJ-230
Savonlinja #409, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = BRJ-233
Savonlinja #413, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = BRJ-236

----------


## bussifriikki

> Savonlinja #407, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = BRJ-230
> Savonlinja #409, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = BRJ-233
> Savonlinja #413, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = BRJ-236


Ne ovat ne turkulaiset?

----------


## Karosa

> Ne ovat ne turkulaiset?


Kyllä juurikin ne, pirteän keltainen sopii mielestäni paljon paremmin kuin HSL-sininen tuohon autoon.

----------


## antsa

Tuohon Savonlinjan listaan samanlainen 410 BRJ-234.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mielestäni Turun väritys sopii autoon kuin autoon. Todella onnistunut kaikessa yksinkertaisuudessaan. Makuasia, mutta esim. Lahden väriä olisin vielä hieman miettinyt...

----------


## kuukanko

Ruskeasuon varikolla Scanian puolella on kaksi uutta punaista Citywidea Lentoparkki-teipeissä, vielä ilman rekkareita.

----------


## Karosa

> Lahden väriä olisin vielä hieman miettinyt...


Mitä miettimistä siinä on? Hienompi se ainakin näyttää olevan kuin esimerkiksi Oulun tilaajaväritys..

----------


## Zambo

> Ruskeasuon varikolla Scanian puolella on kaksi uutta punaista Citywidea Lentoparkki-teipeissä, vielä ilman rekkareita.


Lentoparkin toiminta kalustoasioissa on hyvin positiivista, kun hankkivat uutta ympäristöystävällistä kalustoa. Yhtä hyvin voisivat hoitaa liikennettä jollain vanhoilla "pommeilla".

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ruskeasuon varikolla Scanian puolella on kaksi uutta punaista Citywidea Lentoparkki-teipeissä, vielä ilman rekkareita.


Voisin veikata että Citarot poistuvat sitten kohta. Ekan Citywiden tilalta lähti jo Kiitokori ja kolme bussia varmaan jatkossakin riittää lentoparkkiajoon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:26 ----------




> Mielestäni Turun väritys sopii autoon kuin autoon. Todella onnistunut kaikessa yksinkertaisuudessaan. Makuasia, mutta esim. Lahden väriä olisin vielä hieman miettinyt...


Olen samaa mieltä. Vaikka periaatteessa en tykkää, että "väri loppuu kesken", niin Turun tilaajaväritys näyttää silti ihan raikkaalta.

----------


## killerpop

Ohessa maaliskuun Suomeen toimitettujen Volvojen detaljit, rekisterejä taitaa olla vielä harvoista tiedossa ja osa vielä rekisteröimättäkin.


```
Savonlinja (FI)		V8908RLE		B8RLE		166905		P140729
Savonlinja (FI)		V8908RLE		B8RLE		166906		P140730
Savonlinja (FI)		V8908RLE		B8RLE		166907		P140731
Savonlinja (FI)		V8908RLE		B8RLE		167006		P140732
Savonlinja (FI)		V8908RLE		B8RLE		167007		P140733
Savonlinja VL14.7 	V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	166898		P140734
Savonlinja VL14.7 	V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	166899		P140735
Savonlinja VL14.7 	V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	166900		P140736
Savonlinja VL14.7 	V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	166901		P140737
Savonlinja VL14.7 	V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	166902		P140738
Savonlinja VL14.7 	V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	166903		P140739
Savonlinja VL14.7 	V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	166904		P140740
Savonlinja (FI)		V8908RLE		B8RLE		167008		P140911
Savonlinja (FI)		V8908RLE		B8RLE		167009		P140912
V-S Bussipalvelut 	V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167003		P140913
V-S Bussipalvelut 	V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167004		P140914
V-S Bussipalvelut 	V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167005		P140915
V-S Bussipalvelut 	V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167149		P140916
V-S Bussipalvelut 	V8908RLE		B8RLE		167010		P140917
V-S Bussipalvelut 	V8908RLE		B8RLE		167011		P140918
V-S Bussipalvelut 	V8908RLE		B8RLE		167012		P140919
Paunu (FI)		V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167150		P141102
Paunu (FI)		V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167151		P141103
Paunu (FI)		V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167152		P141104
Paunu (FI)		V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167153		P141105
Paunu (FI)		V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167154		P141106
Paunu (FI)		V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167155		P141107
Paunu (FI)		V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167156		P141108
Paunu (FI)		V8908RLE 6x2		B8RLE 6x2	167157		P141109
```

----------


## antsa

Tuolla naapurifoorumilla on kuva Kuopion Tila-auton Setrasta joka on aivan samanlainen ku Juhani-Matkojen. Rekisteri tähän CJC-991.

----------


## J_J

> Lentoparkin toiminta kalustoasioissa on hyvin positiivista, kun hankkivat uutta ympäristöystävällistä kalustoa. Yhtä hyvin voisivat hoitaa liikennettä jollain vanhoilla "pommeilla".


Totta joka sana. Toiminta lienee siinä määrin kannattavalla tasolla, että senkin puolesta mahdollistaa kaluston uusimisen nykyaikaiseksi ja toivottavasti myös luotettavaksi. Ei pidä myöskään väheksyä kaluston merkitysä imagomielessä tuollaisessa toiminnassa, jolloin ympäristöystävällisyys on vain yksi (positiivinen) osatekijä kokonaisuudessa.

----------


## killerpop

Valkeakosken Liikenne #3 (EMS-623) YV3T2U821EA167460 1355-1 luovutettiin tänään

----------


## Karosa

Ventoniemi #30, Scania K??? 6x2 Touring = EMU-205

Väritykseltään valkoinen, näytti mahdolliselta esittelyautolta. Tuli tänään vastaan Helsingin keskustassa.

----------


## Karosa

Onnibus #F306, VanHool Astromega TDX27 = EMS-606

VIN: YE2X27SD364D55472
Production number: 55472

----------


## kuukanko

> Onnibus #F306, VanHool Astromega TDX27 = EMS-606


Onko tuo todella uusi eikä käytetty?

----------


## KriZuu

> Onko tuo todella uusi eikä käytetty?


Itse muistelisin näiden olevan käytettyjä. Puolasta tulleet?

----------


## Karosa

> Itse muistelisin näiden olevan käytettyjä. Puolasta tulleet?


Itse käsitin että ovat uusia.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onko tuo todella uusi eikä käytetty?





> Itse käsitin että ovat uusia.


Trafi kertoo että käyttöönotto joulukuussa 2013 ja ensirekisteröinti toukokuussa 2014.

----------


## Karosa

> Trafi kertoo että käyttöönotto joulukuussa 2013


Sitten ne ovat ehtineet saada jonkun maan kilvet, mutta ajossa ilmeisesti eivät ole olleet sillä tuon EMS-606:n mittarilukema rapiat 2000 km.

Tässä kuva tuosta EMS-606:stä,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...3052014_01.JPG

----------


## kuukanko

> Sitten ne ovat ehtineet saada jonkun maan kilvet, mutta ajossa ilmeisesti eivät ole olleet sillä tuon EMS-606:n mittarilukema rapiat 2000 km.


Jos ne ovat Euro5:iä, niin ne on voitu laittaa kilpiin "tehtaan pihassa" viime vuoden puolella odottamaan toimitusta asiakkaalle.

----------


## bussifriikki

Oliko se muuten jo ihan reittiajossa vai jollain kierroksella vaan?

----------


## Karosa

> Oliko se muuten jo ihan reittiajossa vai jollain kierroksella vaan?


Siellä se Rautatientorilla odottaa huomista päivää, jolloin sitä esitellään siellä.

----------


## Karosa

Pohjolan Liikenne #651, Volvo B5L 7900LF Hybrid = ILL-571
Pohjolan Liikenne #652, Volvo B5L 7900LF Hybrid = ILL-572
Pohjolan Liikenne #653, Volvo B5L 7900LF Hybrid = ILL-573

----------


## Lasse

Aerobus Oy XVO-365 Scania Citywide LE
Aerobus Oy XVO-366 Scania Citywide LE

----------


## antsa

Savonlinjalla Kouvolassa 3 uutta Volvo 8900LE B8RLE 420 BRJ-240, 421 BRJ-243 ja 422 BRJ-241.

----------


## KriZuu

> Aerobus Oy XVO-365 Scania Citywide LE
> Aerobus Oy XVO-366 Scania Citywide LE


Nämä ovat CK250UB-alustalla.
http://phototrans.eu/24,14444,0.html

----------


## ripperi

Kuopion Liikenne, #163 VYZ-387 VDL Citea LLE-120
Kuopion Liikenne, #169 VYZ-391 VDL Citea LLE-120
Kuopion Liikenne, #171 VYZ-392 VDL Citea LLE-120
Kuopion Liikenne, #182 VYZ-394 VDL Citea LLE-120
Kuopion Liikenne, #183 VYZ-395 VDL Citea LLE-120
Kuopion Liikenne, #189 VYZ-400 VDL Citea LLE-120

----------


## Lasse

Tommi Bussi Oy, Helsinki, CJC-423 VDL Futura FHD2 129-440, käyttöönotto 22.5.2014.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:02 ----------




> Aerobus Oy XVO-365 Scania Citywide LE
> Aerobus Oy XVO-366 Scania Citywide LE


Huomasin juuri omista kuvistani, että autoilla on nyt myös kylkinumerot.

1 XVO-366
2 XVO-365

----------


## bussifriikki

> Huomasin juuri omista kuvistani, että autoilla on nyt myös kylkinumerot.
> 
> 1 XVO-366
> 2 XVO-365


Citarot saanevat sitten kenkää tai uudet numerot sillä ne ovat olleet 1 ja 2.

----------


## KriZuu

> Citarot saanevat sitten kenkää tai uudet numerot sillä ne ovat olleet 1 ja 2.


Aika pienellä printillä ovat mahtaneet olla, sillä itse en ole ainakaan nähnyt Citaroissa numeroita?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Aika pienellä printillä ovat mahtaneet olla, sillä itse en ole ainakaan nähnyt Citaroissa numeroita?


Numero on keskiovessa. Samoin Kiitokorissa oli numero 3 keskioven paikkeilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuopion Liikenne, #163 VYZ-387 VDL Citea LLE-120
> Kuopion Liikenne, #169 VYZ-391 VDL Citea LLE-120
> Kuopion Liikenne, #171 VYZ-392 VDL Citea LLE-120
> Kuopion Liikenne, #182 VYZ-394 VDL Citea LLE-120
> Kuopion Liikenne, #183 VYZ-395 VDL Citea LLE-120
> Kuopion Liikenne, #189 VYZ-400 VDL Citea LLE-120


Joonas Pion kuvissa esiintyvissä 163:ssa, 171:ssä ja 182:ssa kirjainosa on YVZ-, niin varmaan on noissa lopuissakin. Uutuutena kuvissa näkyy myös 188 YVZ-399.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joonas Pion kuvissa esiintyvissä 163:ssa, 171:ssä ja 182:ssa kirjainosa on YVZ-, niin varmaan on noissa lopuissakin. Uutuutena kuvissa näkyy myös 188 YVZ-399.


Käsittääkseni VY-alkuiset tunnukset eivät ole edenneet lainkaan viimeisten vuosien aikana, ja silloinkin VYZ:aan oli vielä jonkin verran matkaa (VYT taitaa olla uusin näkemäni VY-alkuinen tunnus tähän mennessä). YV-sarjaa sitä vastoin jaettiin jo viime kesänä sarjan päätyessä jo silloin YVZ:aan. Nyttemmin Y-alkuisia tunnuksia on jaettu "runkosarjan" osalta, tarkoittaen tässä YI-alkuisia kilpiä päättyen kevään 2014 osalta YIR-kilpiin.

Bussien osalta ei ole lainkaan erikoista, että uusina jaetaan sellaisia kirjainyhdistelmiä, joita henkilöautoissa on ensimmäisen kerran nähty noin vuosi ennen ko. bussihavaintoa. Täten YVZ on kesän 2014 bussissa ihan "luonteva" ensimmäinen tunnus.

----------


## ripperi

> Joonas Pion kuvissa esiintyvissä 163:ssa, 171:ssä ja 182:ssa kirjainosa on YVZ-, niin varmaan on noissa lopuissakin. Uutuutena kuvissa näkyy myös 188 YVZ-399.


Kappas. Nappailin noi yöllä kolmen pintaan ni nähny omiani. Tuossa katsoin työkaverin nappaamaa kuvaa 182:sta ni onhan siell YVZ..

----------


## Jast

Kuopion Liikenne, #165 YVZ-389 VDL Citea LLE-120
Kuopion Liikenne, #185 YVZ-397 VDL Citea LLE-120

----------


## KriZuu

Kuopion Liikenne #187 (YVZ-398), VDL Citea LLE-120

----------


## KriZuu

> J. Vaknion Liikenne Oy 35 MLT-789 Mercedes-Benz 516 CDI. Käyttöönotto 2.1.2014. 21 paikkaa ja 2-ovinen. Tulee Salon seudun linjaliikenteeseen.


Tästäkin olisi kuvahavaintoa tarjolla nyt.

----------


## antsa

Uusia Volvo 9700S UG olis M.Laurilalla CJC-444 sekä Lehtimäellä 80 ILL-584 ja 81 ILL-585. Moottoritiedot multa vielä puuttuu...

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Uusia Volvo 9700S UG olis M.Laurilalla CJC-444 sekä Lehtimäellä 80 ILL-584 ja 81 ILL-585. Moottoritiedot multa vielä puuttuu...


Kylläpä noita sairaita busseja nyt pukkaa... ;-)
Hienoa, että ILL-kilpiä osuu jälleen Lahden seudun busseihin, tulee mustakilpiajat mieleen: http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/P/Pe.../ILL-77+JL.jpg

Utsin vähän tekstaritietoa mainituista autoista:
- M. Laurila CJC-444 Volvo B11R YV3T2S927EA164145, rek. 23.5.2014, 52 paikkaa+kuski
- Lehtimäki 80/ILL-584 Volvo B11R YV3T2U826EA167843, rek. 12.6.2014, 56 paikkaa+kuski
- Lehtimäki 81/ILL-585 Volvo B11R YV3T2U826EA167860, rek. 12.6.2014, 56 paikkaa+kuski

----------


## Eppu

Ventoniemi #30: http://killerpop.sytes.net/jlb/kortti.php?haku=EMU-205

----------


## bussifriikki

> Aerobus Oy XVO-365 Scania Citywide LE
> Aerobus Oy XVO-366 Scania Citywide LE


VIN-numeroita:
XVO-365
XVO-366

----------


## Tuomas

SLHS:n Kabusin luovutustilaisuuden jälkeisellä korjaamokierroksella sain bongattua Kuopion Liikenteen uuden VDL:n:

161, rekisteri TZH-841, VIN XNL405E100B003564.

Lisäksi 175:n rekisteri olisi TZH-842.

Muista kilvissä olevista VDL:istä ei ole kuvatodisteista, joten en voi kuin epäillä, että tuo 175:kin olisi TZH... Olkaamme tarkkoina ja täysin varmoja näiden havaintojen kanssa.  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

> SLHS:n Kabusin luovutustilaisuuden jälkeisellä korjaamokierroksella sain bongattua Kuopion Liikenteen uuden VDL:n:
> 
> 161, rekisteri TZH-841, VIN XNL405E100B003564.
> 
> Lisäksi 175:n rekisteri olisi TZH-842.
> 
> Muista kilvissä olevista VDL:istä ei ole kuvatodisteista, joten en voi kuin epäillä, että tuo 175:kin olisi TZH... Olkaamme tarkkoina ja täysin varmoja näiden havaintojen kanssa.


Lahdessa on jo KA:n VDL.iä kilvissä, yhden kuvan perusteella #204 on TZH-847.

----------


## antsa

Ajossa oli ainakin 210 TZH-852 VDL Koiviston Auto.

----------


## antsa

Toinen Lahdessa linjalla 5 ajellut VDL oli 203 TZH-846.

----------


## antsa

Seuraava Lahden VDL ajossa 212 TZH-854.

----------


## antsa

Tänään ajossa Lahdessa VDL 215 TZH-856.

----------


## antsa

Ja lisää Lahden VDL 207 TZH-849, 209 TZH-851, 211 TZH-853.

----------


## antsa

Aattona ajossa Lahdessa 202 TZH-845

----------


## antsa

Vielä näkyi Lahdessa 213 TZH-855.

----------


## antsa

Hieman tipoittain tulee näitä lahtelaisia mutta 201 TZH-844.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tässä vielä kuvia noista uutuuksista

202


204


208


209


210

----------


## bussifriikki

ja loput

211


212


213


215

----------


## antsa

Niin noita Lahden välistä puuttuvia 201 TZH-844 ja 205 TZH-848.

----------


## antsa

Tänään näkyi Lahdessa linjalla ainakin 217 TZH-868.

----------


## Karosa

Pohjolan Liikenne #205, VDL Citea LLE-120 = TZH-882

----------


## helleh

Turun Citybus Oy#2 Scania K280, Scania Citywide KMT-875, #231 Scania K250, Scania Citywide KMT-874

----------


## Hux

Lehtikuvan mukaan Lehtimäen Liikenne KMT-632 Mercedes-Benz #60

----------


## antsa

Lahdessa uusia VDL:liä 214 TZH-866, 216 TZH-867, 220 TZH-869, 221 TZH-870, 227 TZH-884. Kuopiossa 168 TZH-832, 170 TZH-833, 172 TZH-838, 179 TZH-876, 181 YVZ-393 ja 184 YVZ-396. Tuollaiset ainakin jo näkyny ajossa. Lisää tullee seuraavan viikon aikana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:27 ----------

Äsken kaupungilla nähty autot 223 TZH-888 ja 225 TZH-886. Edelleen siis VDL.

----------


## antsa

Tallilla Lahdessa nähty 218 TZH-891 ja 219 TZH-890. Tuohon listaan näkyi tulevan (Kuukanko) pieni virhe eli TZH-876 on 179.

----------


## Karosa

Savo-Karjalan Linja Oy #2, Solaris Urbino 12 LE (SUU206U11EB013677) = XVP-129
Savo-Karjalan Linja Oy #3, Solaris Urbino 12 LE = XVP-130
Savo-Karjalan Linja Oy #5, Solaris Urbino 12 LE = XVP-132

----------


## antsa

Kuvan perusteella Lehtimäen Citaro 63 KMT-635. Kuopion VDL 164 YVZ-388.

----------


## KriZuu

> Lehtikuvan mukaan Lehtimäen Liikenne KMT-632 Mercedes-Benz #60


Ja tämähän on siis Citaro, se kun näyttää uupuvan listalta.

----------


## antsa

Joo ainakin 57 - 63 ovat citaroja mut kuvasta ei saanu selvää ku 63 rekkari. Täytynee varttua tiistaihin ku ne alkaa näkyä ajossa.

----------


## KriZuu

Lehtimäen Liikenne #58 (KMT-630), Mercedes-Benz Citaro
Lehtimäen Liikenne #65 (KMT-637), Mercedes-Benz Citaro
Pohjolan Liikenne #206 (TZH-883), VDL Citea LLE-120

----------


## antsa

Kuopiosta tieto että VDL 186 TZH-872.

----------


## bussifriikki

Lehtimäki 50 KMT-638


Lehtimäki 52


Lehtimäki 57 KMT-629


Lehtimäki 63


Lehtimäki 65

----------


## antsa

Lahdessa maanantaina ajossa VDL 226 TZH-885. Tuntuu tuo rekisterisarja tulevan hyvin käyttöön koska Pohjolat osuu tuonne väliin. 203 TZH-880 ja 204 TZH-881 ovat Pohjoloita.

----------


## antsa

VDL:liä lisää Koivisto 224 TZH-887 ja 222 TZH-889, Kuopion liikenne 174 TZH-875, 177 TZH-873 ja 178 TZH-871.

----------


## Karosa

Lehtimäen Liikenne #84, Volvo B11R 9700S UG = ILL-588

----------


## Eppu

http://killerpop.sytes.net/oikoradan...Koiviston+Auto

Joitakin VDL:ien alustanumeroita jo listattu.

----------


## bussifriikki

Lehtimäen Citaroiden tarkenpi mallinimi on O530 LE MÜ, ja ovat 13-metrisiä

----------


## Miska

> Lehtimäen Citaroiden tarkenpi mallinimi on O530 LE MÜ, ja ovat 13-metrisiä


Kuvien perusteella osa on 12-metrisiä. 

Lehtimäki 83 on Volvo 9700S UG, rekisterikilpeä en valitettavasti nähnyt. Auto ajoi tänään 1.7. tilausajossa Malmilla.

----------


## Mikko121

Jyväskylän Liikenne #517 Scania Citywide K280UB6x2 YS2K6X20001890453 KMT-517

----------


## Karosa

Pohjolan Liikenne #621, Solaris Urbino 12 LE Hybrid = TZH-863

----------


## Eppu

> Lehtimäen Citaroiden tarkenpi mallinimi on O530 LE MÜ, ja ovat 13-metrisiä


Pikemminkin O530 LE Ü koska autojen pituus tarkkaan ottaen 12,17 metriä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Pikemminkin O530 LE Ü koska autojen pituus tarkkaan ottaen 12,17 metriä.


Okei. Trafi väittää, että ainakin KMT-635 on LE MÜ.  :Confused:

----------


## KriZuu

Lehtimäen Liikenne (ILL-580), Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE
Lehtimäen Liikenne (ILL-581), Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE
Lehtimäen Liikenne (ILL-582), Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE
Lehtimäen Liikenne (ILL-583), Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE

Olivat vielä vailla numeroita, näemmä ollut kiire laittaa liikenteseen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

Savonlinja #11402, Scania CK280UB 6x2 Citywide = KMT-878

----------


## KriZuu

Koiviston Auto #230 (TZH-905), VDL Citea LLE-120
Koiviston Auto #231 (EMP-859), VDL Citea LLE-120

Lehtimäen Liikenne #61 (KMT-633), Mercedes-Benz Citaro LE Ü
Lehtimäen Liikenne #62 (KMT-634), Mercedes-Benz Citaro LE Ü

----------


## Pulustaja

Oulun Taksipalvelut #48 YVZ-402 VDL Citea 120

----------


## Nak

> Citarot saanevat sitten kenkää tai uudet numerot sillä ne ovat olleet 1 ja 2.


Citarot ovat nyt Oulussa Oubussin 11 ja 12

----------


## JT

Lehtimäen Liikenne #52 Mercedes-Benz Citaro KMT-639
Lehtimäen Liikenne #53 Mercedes-Benz Citaro KMT-640
Lehtimäen Liikenne (ei vielä numeroa kyljessä) Mercedes-Benz Citaro KMT-628

----------


## Eppu

> Lehtimäen Liikenne #52 Mercedes-Benz Citaro KMT-639
> Lehtimäen Liikenne #53 Mercedes-Benz Citaro KMT-640
> Lehtimäen Liikenne (ei vielä numeroa kyljessä) Mercedes-Benz Citaro KMT-628


JT:kö se oli tänään Launeenkadulla kuvailemassa?

Noista Citaroista sen verran, että Hammerin aiempi väite mallimerkinnästä O530 LE MÜ on sikäli varmaankin oikea, että osa autoista on 2 penkkiriviä pitempiä (47pax) kuin toiset (39pax). En tiedä vielä missä menee raja, mutta numeroinnissa alkupään autot ovat lyhyempia ja loppupään pitempiä. Kuvien perusteella vois olla että ainakin alkaen #57...#65 ovat näitä pidempiä. Tuo KMT-628 lienee arvaten #56 ja se on myös pitempi.

----------


## KriZuu

Tilausliikenne Nyholm #65 (KMT-820), Scania CK250UB Citywide LE
Tilausliikenne Nyholm #66 (KMT-821), Scania CK250UB Citywide LE

----------


## Karosa

Lehtimäen Liikenne #83, Volvo B11R 9700S UG = ILL-587

----------


## JT

> JT:kö se oli tänään Launeenkadulla kuvailemassa?
> 
> Tuo KMT-628 lienee arvaten #56 ja se on myös pitempi.


Muun muassa siellä  :Smile:  KMT-628 oli tosiaan pidempää versiota, mutta oli eilen vielä pelkässä vaalean sinisessä pohjamaalissa.

----------


## antsa

Torstaina näkyi Lahdessa KA:n VDL 228 TZH-907, 229 TZH-906 ja 234 TZH-903. Lehtimäen volvojen numeroita ILL-581 67, -582 68 ja -583 69.

----------


## Eppu

Lehtimäki #83 on ILL-587: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus...ehtimaki83.jpg

----------


## antsa

Koiviston Auton 206 TZH-908 ja 232 TZH-910.

----------


## Karosa

Lehtimäen Liikenne #85, Volvo B11R 9700S UG = ILL-589

----------


## antsa

Lehtimäen Citaroja 55 KMT-627 ja 64 KMT-636.

----------


## antsa

Lehtimäen ILL-580 numero 66.

----------


## KriZuu

Pohjolan Liikenne #202 (TZH-878), VDL Citea LLE-120
Pohjolan Liikenne #207 (TZH-901), VDL Citea LLE-120
Pohjolan Liikenne #209 (TZH-911), VDL Citea LLE-120
Pohjolan Liikenne #210 (TZH-909), VDL Citea LLE-120

----------


## antsa

Lehtimäki 54 KMT-641 Citaro.

----------


## antsa

Tuolla listalla Scanian Citywideja KMT-869 ja -871 ovat Lehtisen eli Turkubussin. Lahdessa ajeli päivällä samanlainen telivolvo kuin Lehtimäellä mutta auto on Koiviston Auton. Siinä ei ollut vielä numeroa mutta rekisteri on ILL-608.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuolla listalla Scanian Citywideja KMT-869 ja -871 ovat Lehtisen eli Turkubussin.


Ovatko ne Lehtisen Linjan vai Turkubusin? Nuo kaksihan ovat eri yrityksiä 9.8.2012 lähtien.

----------


## antsa

Ilmeisesti Lehtisen mutta tuon voi joku Turun pojista esim Helleh varmistaa.

----------


## KriZuu

> Ovatko ne Lehtisen Linjan vai Turkubusin? Nuo kaksihan ovat eri yrityksiä 9.8.2012 lähtien.


Olen käsittänyt, että Turkubus kuitenkin kuuluu edelleen Lehtisen Linjaan eli samanlainen kuvio kuin esimerkiksi Savonlinja ja Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne.

----------


## Mikko121

Jyväskylän Liikenne, Scania Citywide K280UB6x2

#516 KMT-536
#518 KMT-518
#519 KMT-519
#520 KMT-520
#522 KMT-522
#524 KMT-524
#525 KMT-525
#527 KMT-527
#528 KMT-528
#529 KMT-529
#531 KMT-531

----------


## Rokko

Lehtisen citywidejen haltijana on Lehtisen linja Oy.

----------


## antsa

Lehtimäki Citaro 59 KMT-631. Savonlinjalla samanlainen Scania kuin 402. 403 on rekisteriltään KMT-879.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:19 ----------

Tuolla naapurifoorumilla VM:n Turun kuvissa näkyy Juha Jalon 2-akselinen Scania Citywide nro 45 KMT-882 sekä Muurisen KMT-855. Siellä näkyy myös tuo KMT-854 joka siis myös on Muurisen ja Lehtisen teli KMT-872 numero 16.

----------


## Rehtori

Molemmat Pohjolan Solaris hybridit ajoivat hetki sitten Konalantiellä 51:n perässä pysähtyen pysäkeille. Taitavat olla kohta tulossa linjalle.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Molemmat Pohjolan Solaris hybridit ajoivat hetki sitten Konalantiellä 51:n perässä pysähtyen pysäkeille. Taitavat olla kohta tulossa linjalle.

----------


## Mikko121

> Jyväskylän Liikenne #516 KMT-536


Sen verran monta Citywideä oli sillon ympärillä että tämä taisi mennä kuitenkin väärin ja rekisteri olisikin KMT-538. Toveri Killerpop oli myös saman asian havainnut.

----------


## antsa

Pikavisiitti Koiviston tallilla kertoi pihassa olleen volvot 237 ILL-607 ja 238 ILL-608. Tuo Lehtisen Scania KMT-870 näkyy kuvassa olevan 19.

----------


## antsa

Tänään näkyi Koiviston volvo 239 ILL-609.

----------


## antsa

Tuo Jyväskylän 532 citywide on KMT-532 Jyväskylästä saadun tiedon mukaan.

----------


## antsa

Ainakin 244 ILL-614 Volvo näkyi tänään Koiviston Autolla.

----------


## antsa

Lisää Lahden volvoja 248 ILL-603 ja 249 ILL-604.

----------


## Eppu

Lisää koivistoja: #241 ja #242 ovat ILL-611 ja -612.

----------


## bussifriikki

Citea UYS-469 on Jyväskylän Liikenne #503

----------


## kuukanko

> Lehtimäen Citaroja 55 KMT-627 ja 64 KMT-636.


Epun kuvan mukaan 55 olisikin KMT-642. Koska rekkarit on löytyneet jo 15:lle Lehtimäen Citarolle, niin onkohan KMT-627 bussi ollenkaan?

----------


## KriZuu

> Koska rekkarit on löytyneet jo 15:lle Lehtimäen Citarolle


Itse lähinnä ihmettelen, että miksi #51 on jätetty välistä. 
Ovatkohan erehtyneet ja luulleet, että #50-65 kattaa 15 autoa, vaikka todellisuudessa tuo väli onkin 16?  :Laughing:

----------


## antsa

Tuo Lehtimäen 55 on mulla tullu muistivirhe ku en kirjottanu ylös ja loogisesti muistin et jatkuu samalla lailla edellisten kans. Muistin vaan väärän jonon mihin jatkuu  :Wink:

----------


## JT

> Itse lähinnä ihmettelen, että miksi #51 on jätetty välistä.


Heinolan sisäiselle linjalle tuli se yksi pikkubussi. Olikohan sen numero #51 vai joku muu?

----------


## antsa

Se Lehtimäen 70 on MB pikkubussi Heinolassa eli 51 on vapaa jollei joku noista käytetyistä tule sille numerolle.

----------


## Eppu

> Epun kuvan mukaan 55 olisikin KMT-642. Koska rekkarit on löytyneet jo 15:lle Lehtimäen Citarolle, niin onkohan KMT-627 bussi ollenkaan?


Tarkennuksena tähän sellainen seikka, että alkupään autot (#50, 52, 53, 54, 55) ovat lyhyempää LE Ü -mallia ja rekisterinumeroissa pitempien LE MÜ -autojen (#56-65) jälkeen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lisää Lahden volvoja 248 ILL-603 ja 249 ILL-604.


Myös ILL-600 / Koiviston Auto #250 on samanlainen. Tämän sarjan Volvoja näkyi katukuvassa viikonvaihteessa 19. -  20.7.2014 aika lailla, kuten kuvastosta voi päätellä. Kaksiakselisia VDL-busseja toki näkyi paljon enemmän.

----------


## ripperi

> Myös ILL-600 / Koiviston Auto #250 on samanlainen. Tämän sarjan Volvoja näkyi katukuvassa viikonvaihteessa 19. -  20.7.2014 aika lailla, kuten kuvastosta voi päätellä. Kaksiakselisia VDL-busseja toki näkyi paljon enemmän.


Onkos tuo OEF-183	Scania K114	Lahti Eagle 560 saanut sitten uuden kylkinumeron? Tuohan on totellut aiemmin numeroa 250.

Edit: Jaha, itse itselleni vastaten: #260 näkyy olevan uusi numero..

----------


## antsa

Koivisto Volvo 236 ILL-606.

----------


## Karosa

Åbergin Linja #3, Scania K280UB  (YS2K4X20001887937) OmniExpress 320 LE = MLZ-104

----------


## bussifriikki

> Åbergin Linja #3, Scania K280UB  (YS2K4X20001887937) OmniExpress 320 LE = MLZ-104


Millekä linjalle menee?

----------


## Karosa

> Millekä linjalle menee?


e16, 105 tai 530.  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> e16, 105 tai 530.


No niin, sehän selvensi asiaa  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> No niin, sehän selvensi asiaa


Åbergin Linjalla kalusto kun kiertää, niin sen saattaa bongata mistä vain, sillä tänäänkin esim. #19 oli 530:llä.

----------


## antsa

Koiviston volvoja 235 ILL-605 ja 240 ILL-610.

----------


## KriZuu

Savo-Karjalan Linja #1 (XVP-128), Solaris Urbino 12 LE
XVP-131 on #4.

----------


## antsa

Koivisto Volvo 243 ILL-613.

----------


## antsa

Koivisto Volvo 247 ILL-602.

----------


## antsa

Koiviston 245 ILL-615 Volvo.

----------


## antsa

Ja viimeinenki volvo Lahdessa näkyi eli 246 ILL-601.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Länsilinjat 74/CJC-501 on valmistenumero XNL405E100B003604.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Turun Citybus 2/KMT-875 on alusta YS2K6X20001888999.
Nyholm 66/KMT-821 on alusta YS2K4X20001890154.
Oulun Onnikan PJK-50:lle olen bongannut korinumeron YK900L360D0008878.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Lisään vielä edelliseen korinumerot: Turun Citybus 2/KMT-875 on 417395 ja Nyholm 66/KMT-821 on 417408.
Lisäksi ainakin:
- Jalobus 42/KMT-883 on alusta YS2K6X20001890153 ja kori 417398
- Jalobus 44/KMT-881 on alusta YS2K6X20001890101 ja kori 417391

----------


## Karosa

Pohjolan Liikenne #672, Iveco Bus Crossway  = EMS-986

----------


## bussifriikki

PL 669, EMS-993

----------


## Mikko121

Jyväskylän liikenteen VDL:lle numeroita:

#501 UYS-480
#504 UYS-471
#505 UYS-476
#508 UYS-484
#509 UYS-468
#510 UYS-483
#511 UYS-481
#515 UYS-479

----------


## killerpop

Paunun Citeat menevät seuraavasti
#72 BRT-782 XNL405E100B003123
#73 BRT-783 XNL405E100B003124
#74 BRT-784 XNL405E100B003125

----------


## antsa

Tuo Lehtisen KMT-869 on 20 ja 18 on KMT-873 teli citywide.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:32 ----------

Tuossa listassa Savonlinjaan pientä lisää ja korjausta : 427 on Volvo B8R ja rekisteri on FLJ-675 kuten toisella foorumilla korjattiin. Samanlainen 426 FLJ-674. Citywide teli 404 on KMT-880. 
Nyholmilta puuttuu numero tuosta KMT-822 eli 60 ja samanlainen 61 KMT-823.

----------


## Lasse

China Tower Oy, Vantaa EMZ-809 Mercedes-Benz RHD-15 Tourismo, käyttöönotto 31.7.2014

----------


## bussifriikki

Hyväksytäänkö tähän listaan kanssa pienoisbusseja?

----------


## kuukanko

> Hyväksytäänkö tähän listaan kanssa pienoisbusseja?


Tämä on vain raskaiden linja-autojen listaus.

----------


## antsa

Juha Jalon 43 KMT-884 teli citywide tuolta puuttuu.

----------


## Pera

PL 673 Iveco Crossway LE = EMS-990
PL 675 Iveco Crossway LE = EMS-992

----------


## Mikko121

Pari JyLi:n VDL:ää lisää

#506 UYS-470
#512 UYS-482

----------


## antsa

Näkyy listasta myös puuttuvan Turun Citybussin 4 KMT-876 ja 5 KMT-877 molemmat Citywide telejä.

----------


## KriZuu

Pohjolan Liikenne #676 (EMS-989), Iveco Crossway LE

----------


## Karosa

Pohjolan Liikenne #227, VDL Citea LLE-120 = UYS-496

Pohjolan Liikenne #226, VDL Citea LLE-120 = UYS-493

Pohjolan Liikenne #229, VDL Citea LLE-120 = UYS-494

----------


## Joonas Pio

PL 670 on pätkä-Iveco ja EMS-988.

----------


## killerpop

Länsilinjojen B8RLE / 8900 LE (4x2) autoja ainakin seuraavasti
#98 FLM-398
#99 FLM-399
#100 FLM-400
#101 FLM-401

ja sitten B8RLE 6x2
#105 FLM-405

Muut detaljit puuttuu valitettavasti.

----------


## Bussipoika

PL 224 (VDL Citea LLE-120) on UYS-495

----------


## antsa

Muuriselta puuttuu kaksi teli citywidea eli KMT-856 ja KMT-857. Numerot ei tiedossa.

----------


## antsa

Tuonne Turun Citywideihin lisää vielä Nyholm teli 59 KMT-819. Petri Pekkalan sivuilla esitellään uutta Setra 517HD KMT-744 jonka numero on 20.

----------


## antsa

Tuolta näkyy puuttuvan Kuopion VDL 167 TZH-874. Turkuun liikennelaitokselle tullut uusia Omniexpress 320LE 4 ENA-734 ja 6 ENA-736. Alusta tiedot puuttuu ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:54 ----------

Tuon Kuopio 167 alustanumero on yks isompi.. nyt se näkyy olevan sama edellisen kanssa.  :Wink:  Ja 174 pitäis olla yks pienempi ku tuossa. 173 muuten siitä vielä yhden pienempi.

----------


## antsa

Tuon Kuopio 167 alustanumero on yks isompi.. nyt se näkyy olevan sama edellisen kanssa. Ja 174 pitäis olla yks pienempi ku tuossa. 173 muuten siitä vielä yhden pienempi. Tuon tuossa lisäsin eilen.

----------


## Eppu

Lehtimäki #82 on YV3T2U828EA167861. Koiviston #233 on ...3561 ja #234 ...3562. Lehtimäki #59 on WEB62852313127986.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kovanen ZKE-193 on MB WEB63245013266065.
Kuopion Tila-Auto CJC-991 on Setra WKK41021013114969. Valmistunut 2013 (oli jo Mäntymäen kentän näyttelyssä), mutta käyttöönotto oli vasta 2014.

----------


## Bussipoika

Nobinan Omniexpress 917:n rekisterinumero on KMT-617.

----------


## Karosa

> Nobinan Omniexpress 917:n rekisterinumero on KMT-617.


Galleriaan lisätyn kuvan tekstissä lukee, että se olisi K250UB. Onko varma, sillä silloin se olisi Scanian omalla 9-litraisella moottorilla, eikä Cumminsin 6,7l (K280UB kuten ÅL #3)?

----------


## vristo

> Galleriaan lisätyn kuvan tekstissä lukee, että se olisi K250UB. Onko varma, sillä silloin se olisi Scanian omalla 9-litraisella moottorilla, eikä Cumminsin 6,7l (K280UB kuten ÅL #3)?


Tuonkin mä tsekkasin Trafista ja tulos oli tämä:

"KMT-617, Scania  Yksikerroksinen (CA) 3ov *9291cm3* A, Omist:  SCANIA FINANS AKTIEBOLAG, FILIAL I FINLAND, HELSINKI, Halt:  Nobina Fleet Ab filial i Finland ESPOO,  Nobina Finland West Oy, ESPOO, Tietolähde: Trafi, ajoneuvoliikennerekisteri"

----------


## antsa

Sitten tuo Nobinan 918 on KMT-618 Omniexpress 320Le.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Nobinan Omniexpress 917:n rekisterinumero on KMT-617.


Ja tämän korin sarjanumerohan on YS2K4X20001890849

----------


## kuukanko

Koskiliikenne: XVO-394 Scania OmniExpress 360. Moottorin teho 294 kW.
Käyttöönotto ja ensirekisteröinti 15.7.2014
Alustanumero YS2K4X20001885523

----------


## killerpop

> Koskiliikenne: XVO-394 Scania OmniExpress 360. Moottorin teho 294 kW.
> Käyttöönotto ja ensirekisteröinti 15.7.2014
> Alustanumero YS2K4X20001885523


Eli lienee Scanian valmispaketti joka rakennettu viime vuonna, alustana siis K400 (euro 5), nythän ollaan 189xxxx-sarjaa menossa.

----------


## bussifriikki

HelB 1402
Scania OmniExpress 320LE -teli



XVO-405 YS2K6X20001887068

----------


## Bussipoika

TuKL 5= Scania OmniExpress 320LE, ENA-735

Linjaliikenne Muurinen KMT-856= #123

----------


## bussifriikki

Savonlinja #425, FLI-972
Volvo 8900LE B8RLE

Ensirekisteröinti ja käyttöönotto 29.08.2014
YV3T7U527E1168540

----------


## Lasse

Skanbussi Oy TZJ-999 Mercedes-Benz RHD-15 Tourismo. Käyttöönotto 16.4.2014.

----------


## Sakke100

Scania OmniExpress 360, XVO-397, käyttöönotto 21.7.14, Scandic Way Oy Helsinki.

----------


## bussifriikki

Pekkalan Setra KMT-744:

WKK41025013116925

----------


## antsa

Nuo Muurisen Citywidet ovat saaneet numerot 109 KMT-854 ja 110 KMT-853.

----------


## antsa

Tuossa katselin Bussifriikin kuvia niin tuo Turun kaupunkiliikenteen teliomni nro 2 on ENA-632 ei siis 732. Lisyksenä Turun Citybussin samanlainen Volvo ku Nyholmin 51 on numerolla 9 ja rekisteri ENA-643.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuossa katselin Bussifriikin kuvia niin tuo Turun kaupunkiliikenteen teliomni nro 2 on ENA-632 ei siis 732.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Utsin TraFi-tietoja bongausreissulla vastaan tulleista Lahden seudun autoista:

Koiviston Auto
- 206/TZH-908 XNL405E100B003534 R1.7.2014
- 208/TZH-850 XNL405E100B003536 R10.6.2014
- 230/TZH-905 XNL405E100B003558 R30.6.2014
- 235/ILL-605 YV3T7U528E1168997 R15.7.2014
- 236/ILL-606 YV3T7U52XE1168998 R15.7.2014
- 237/ILL-607 YV3T7U521E1168999 R8.7.2014
- 239/ILL-609 YV3T7U524E1169001 R15.7.2014
- 240/ILL-610 YV3T7U526E1169002 R15.7.2014
- 245/ILL-615 YV3T7U525E1169007 R15.7.2014
- 247/ILL-602 YV3T7U522E1168994 R14.7.2014

Lehtimäen Liikenne
- 53/KMT-640 WEB62851313127995 R30.6.2014
- 69/ILL-583 YV3T7U525E1168472 R30.6.2014
- 85/ILL-589 YV3T2U829EA167951 R23.6.2014

----------


## killerpop

Tänään kilpiin
TKL #33 EMS-633 YV3T7U52XE1169035 P141730
TKL #34 EMS-634 YV3T7U521E1169036 P141731
TKL #35 EMS-635 YV3T7U523E1169037 P141732
TKL #36 EMS-636 YV3T7U525E1169038 P141733
TKL #37 EMS-637 YV3T7U527E1169039 P141734

----------


## killerpop

Ja lisää TKL:ää, kaksi Solarista tänään kilpiin
#31 BSB-131
#32 BSB-132

----------


## antsa

Savonlinjan autot 415 LLX-990 ja 416 LLX-991 Volvo B8R 8900 mut en ole nähnyt joten en varma LE vai maaseutumalli.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

LE malleja Turun väreissä.

----------


## Miska

> Savonlinjan autot 415 LLX-990 ja 416 LLX-991 Volvo B8R 8900 mut en ole nähnyt joten en varma LE vai maaseutumalli.


Nämä autot ovat kai olleet valmiina jo huhtikuusta asti, mutta ilmeisesti laitettu kilpiin vasta nyt syyskuussa, kun Turussa alkoi talviliikenne.

----------


## antsa

Tuonne voisi lisätä TuKL 3  ENA-633 samanlainen omniexpress ku numero 2. Lisäksi Pohjolan VDL 218 UYS-522.

----------


## antti

Kilvet näihin autoihin lähiaikoina, mutta uusia autoja Savonlinja-yhtiöille, kaikki Volvo 8900 110-ovilla ja 55+10 paikkaa
Tällaiset tiedot olivat autoissa: Nr podwozia ja toisena  nr autobusu. Vielä ei sivunumeroitakaan. Ilmeisesti menossa Turkuun.
YV3T7U528FI 169679
YV3T7U526FI 169678
YV3T7U524FI 169677
YV3T7U520FI 169675
YV3T7U524FI 169680
YV3T7U522FI 169676
Ja Pohjolan Liikenteelle uusi 243 HSL-värityksellä
YV3T7U526EI 169050

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Turkuunko 110-ovisia autoja? Miksi ihmeessä?

----------


## Karosa

> Ilmeisesti menossa Turkuun.


Mikäli minä oikein luin Bussiammattilais-lehteä, niin Savonlinja ei hankkinut yhtään korkeaa Turkuun.

----------


## bussifriikki

Citea LLE-120

PL 212 UYS-529
PL 215 UYS-523
PL 231 UYS-533

----------


## Karosa

PL #220, VDL Citea LLE-120 = UYS-528

----------


## bussifriikki

Finavialla on pysäköintibussina uusi, vielä tunnukseton, Citywide LE. Rekkaria en valitettavasti kerennyt nähdä.

----------


## Resiina

> Finavialla on pysäköintibussina uusi, vielä tunnukseton, Citywide LE. Rekkaria en valitettavasti kerennyt nähdä.


XVO-461 näyttäisi olevan

----------


## Bussipoika

PL 214 on UYS-543, Citea tämäkin. (PL:N FB:ssä kuva)

----------


## bussifriikki

SL 433:

YV3T2T227EA164310

----------


## Resiina

> Finavialla on pysäköintibussina uusi, vielä tunnukseton, Citywide LE. Rekkaria en valitettavasti kerennyt nähdä.


Tässä siitä ihan kuvakin

----------


## Karosa

Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1401, 
Volvo B8RLE 6x2 (YV3T7U525E1169055) 8900LE = GLE-807

----------


## JT

PL #222 VDL LLE = UYS-549

----------


## Karosa

PL #228, VDL Citea LLE-120 (UYS-556)  seisoo juuri nyt Kampin Espoon terminaalin taukoparkissa.

----------


## Karosa

Pohjolan Liikenne #243, Volvo B8RLE 8900LE = BRV-207

----------


## kuukanko

Porvoon Liikenteen uusi Volvo 9700S numerolla 26 ja rekisterillä FLN-160 lähti tänään 22.38 Kampista Porvooseen.

----------


## bussifriikki

Porvoon Liikenne 42

FLN-163
Volvo 9700S B8R
YV3T7U524FA169789

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingissä näkyi tänään Bussipalvelu E. Valkeapään OmniExpress rekisterillä XVO-401. Onkohan se tämän vuoden uusia? Bussista on kuvakin firman nettisivuilla.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Helsingissä näkyi tänään Bussipalvelu E. Valkeapään OmniExpress rekisterillä XVO-401. Onkohan se tämän vuoden uusia? Bussista on kuvakin firman nettisivuilla.


Käyttöönotto elokuussa 2014. YS2K4X20001886283.

----------


## kuukanko

Porvoon Liikenne 28: Volvo B8R 9700S FLN-162

----------


## Sakke100

Porvoon Liikenteen numerolla 27 on Volvo B8R 9700S FLN-161.

----------


## antsa

Tuota samaa Porvoon liikenteen Volvo sarjaa 43 FLN-164.

----------


## jtm

Porvoon liikenne 44 juuri Kampin terminaalissa ja rekisteri FLN-165.

----------


## Eppu

> Porvoon liikenne 44 juuri Kampin terminaalissa ja rekisteri FLN-165.


Eipä ole vaikeaa arvata, että loput neljä olisivat sitten #46-49 ja FLN-166...169. No, pianhan tuo nähdään...

----------


## Karosa

Veolia Transportin uudet Volvot:

#1402: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, P169040, YV3T7U523E1169040 = BRV-197 
#1403: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, P169041, YV3T7U525E1169041 = BRV-198
#1404: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, P169042, YV3T7U527E1169042 = BRV-199
#1405: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, P169043, YV3T7U529E1169043 = BRV-200
#1406: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, P169044, YV3T7U520E1169044 = BRV-201
#1407: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, P169045, YV3T7U522E1169045 = BRV-202
#1408: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, P169046, YV3T7U524E1169046 = BRV-203
#1409: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, P169047, YV3T7U526E1169047 = BRV-204
#1410: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, P169048, YV3T7U528E1169048 = BRV-205
#1411: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, P169049, YV3T7U52XE1169049 = BRV-206

Pohjolan Liikenteen uudet Volvot:

#247: Volvo B8RLE 8900LE, YV3T7U523E1169054 = BRV-211
#248: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, YV3T7U529E1169057 = BRV-212
#249: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, YV3T7U520E1169058 = BRV-213
#251: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, YV3T7U524E1169060 = BRV-215

----------


## killerpop

> Veolia Transportin uudet Volvot:
> 
> 
> #251: Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE, YV3T7U524E1169060 = BRV-215


Ei voi olla. Jotta check digit täsmäisi, se on oltava YV3T7U529E1169060. Sikäli kun vuosimalli on E ja kone sama kuin muissa.

----------


## killerpop

Istravel MMC-295 Volvo B11R 6x2 9700HD YV3T2U827FA170249 rek. 26.11.2014

----------


## Karosa

Noiden Veolioiden korinumeroihin korjaukset:

#1402: P142136
#1403: P142137
#1404: P142138
#1405: P142139
#1406: P142140
#1407: P142141
#1408: P142142
#1409: P142143
#1410: P142144
#1411: P142145

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Porvoon Liikenteen auton 26/FLN-160 alusta näyttää olevan YV3T7U527FA169785 (tihrustettu ovimontusta).
Savonlinjalla on uusi #447: FLI-982, Scania K400 (YS2K4X20001886960)/Scania OmniExpress 360, käyttöönotto 28.10.2014, 49 paikkaa+kuski, ExpressBus-värit.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:23 ----------

Porvoon Liikenne 28/FLN-162 on alusta YV3T7U522FA169788.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Savonlinja 448, Scania K400 / OmniExpress 360 (YS2K4X20001886967, 1886967), FLI-981. EB-värit, 447:n sisarauto siis.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Porvoon Liikenteen uusista kissamaisista autoista (FeLiNe :-) 49/FLN-169:n alusta on YV3T7U527FA169950.

----------


## Joonas Pio

BUS 2013 -näyttelyssä esillä ollut Mercedes-Benz Intouro on saanut jossain vaiheessa kilvet MMC-899. Se lienee Satulilla tai ainakin se oli tänään Satulin tilausajossa.

----------


## kuukanko

> BUS 2013 -näyttelyssä esillä ollut Mercedes-Benz Intouro on saanut jossain vaiheessa kilvet MMC-899. Se lienee Satulilla tai ainakin se oli tänään Satulin tilausajossa.


Käyttöönotto: 05.11.2014
Ensirekisteröinti: 05.11.2014
Omistajat: Pohjola Pankki Oyj, Investointirahoitus, PL 308, 00013, POHJOLA (Alkaen: 05.11.2014)
Haltijat: Liikenne Satuli Oy, Paavonpolku 15, 03400, VIHTI (Alkaen: 05.11.2014) 
Valmistenumero: WEB63305113261550

----------


## Eppu

Lisää Porvoon liikenteen volvoja ovat #46 FLN-166 ja #48, jonka rekisteriä en suttukelin takia nähnyt mutta eiköhän tuo ole arvattavissa. Viimeinen sitten kaiketi #47 jonka rekisteri noudattanee samaa kaavaa.

----------


## antsa

Kyllä tuo 48 on FLN-168.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Savonlinja 442 on Volvo B8R 8900 ja FLI-984.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nämä mun omnit on menny ihan sakaisin. Tänään näin lähellä Rovaniemeä Salosen Omnin FLE-460. Ei siis FLE-146 kuten kerroin. Pitäis aina kirjoittaa muistiin eikä muistella mitä sattuu. Anteeks tää epäselvyys mut nyt ne on oikein.


Jos yritetään kuitenkin vielä kerran uudestaan, koska FLE-460 on Toyota  :Smile:  FLE-420 sen sijaan on Salosen OmniExpress.

----------


## antsa

:Smile:  Hyvä et oikea löytyi. Ei pitäis luottaa muistiin ku ajelee tuolla ja tauon tullessa miettii mitä näki.

----------


## JT

PL #238 VDL Citea XLE-145 on rekisteriltään UYS-557.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onnibus

YIT-922
Van Hool TDX27 Astromega
Käyttöönotto 05.12.2014
YE2X27SD368D55518

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Porvoon Liikenne 48/FLN-168 näyttää olevan alusta YV3T7U529FA169948.
Autolle 28/FLN-162 olen bongannut alustan YV3T7U522FA169788 (oli tuolla yhden aiemman viestin hännässä vähän huomaamattomana).

----------


## Eppu

> Porvoon Liikenne 48/FLN-168 näyttää olevan alusta YV3T7U529FA169948.
> Autolle 28/FLN-162 olen bongannut alustan YV3T7U522FA169788 (oli tuolla yhden aiemman viestin hännässä vähän huomaamattomana).


Jos näitä pääset ihan livenä tutkimaan, niin voisithan samalla kurkata myös korinumeron kun se löytyy vähän ylempää kun alustanumerorimpsu...  :Wink:

----------


## antsa

Se puuttuva porvoolainen 47 FLN-167.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Jos näitä pääset ihan livenä tutkimaan, niin voisithan samalla kurkata myös korinumeron kun se löytyy vähän ylempää kun alustanumerorimpsu...


Olen katsellut näitä vain Kampin lähtölaiturissa, tihrustanut samalla pikaisesti ovimonttuun, kun ihmiset ovat nousemassa kyytiin.
En suoraan sanoen edes tiedä, missä se korin lätkä näissä autoissa on. :-(
En ole kehdannut pyytää kuljettajia mitään häikäisysuojia säätelemään, josko se löytyisi sieltä (Pohjolan Liikenteen 2013-mallisessa 9700-ässässä se oli linjakilpikotelossa niin, että "rullakartiini" peitti sen osittain ylimmässäkin asennossaan).
Ovimontussa sitä ei ainakaan näy eikä oven yläpuolella liioin.

----------


## Karosa

> Onnibus
> 
> YIT-922
> Van Hool TDX27 Astromega
> Käyttöönotto 05.12.2014
> YE2X27SD368D55518


Tämän auton kylkinumero on F318.

----------


## Karosa

Viimeinen PL:n #211-#237 sarjasta rekisterissä ja se on #223, jonka kilvet on UYS-562.

OnniBus.com #F321, VanHool TDX27 Astromega (YE2X27SD368D55521) ja rekisterinä YIT-925.

----------


## Karosa

OnniBus.com #F317, VanHool TDX27 Astromega (YE2X27SD368D55517) ja rekisteri on YIT-921.

OnniBus.com #F319, VanHool TDX27 Astromega (YE2X27SD368D55519) ja rekisteri on YIT-923. 

OnniBus.com #F320, VanHool TDX27 Astromega (YE2X27SD368D55520) ja rekisteri on YIT-924.

----------


## Eppu

> Olen katsellut näitä vain Kampin lähtölaiturissa, tihrustanut samalla pikaisesti ovimonttuun, kun ihmiset ovat nousemassa kyytiin.
> En suoraan sanoen edes tiedä, missä se korin lätkä näissä autoissa on. :-(
> En ole kehdannut pyytää kuljettajia mitään häikäisysuojia säätelemään, josko se löytyisi sieltä (Pohjolan Liikenteen 2013-mallisessa 9700-ässässä se oli linjakilpikotelossa niin, että "rullakartiini" peitti sen osittain ylimmässäkin asennossaan).
> Ovimontussa sitä ei ainakaan näy eikä oven yläpuolella liioin.


Eiköhän se juurikin siinä linjakilpikotelossa ole paksuun tarraan merkattu. Itelläkin on ollu hankaluuksia kun lehtimäen volvoista sen olen melkein saanut jopa oven ikkunan läpi kuvattua, mutta juurikin tuo häikäisysuoja on ollut tiellä. Mutta kyllä tuon saa talteen kunhan noihin joskus kyytiin pääsee.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Porvoon Liikenne 44/FLN-165:lle sain alustanumeron YV3T7U523FA169797.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Porin Linjojen FB-sivujen ja Trafin mukaan yksi uusista OE 320LE:istä on alustaltaan K250UB, kylkinumeroltaan 4, rekisteriltään OUN-396 ja valmistenumeroltaan YS2K4X20001892223.

Listauksesta puuttuvat myös Savonlinjat 444 (FLI-987), 445 (FLI-986) ja 446 (FLI-985), kaikki Volvo B8R/8900.

----------


## KriZuu

Pohjolan Liikenne #239 (UYS-563), VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #240 (UYS-558), VDL Citea XLE-145

On bongattu jo matkustajaliikenteessä.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Borgå Trafikin autolle 43/FLN-164 sain alustanumeron YV3T7U522FA169791, käyttöönotto 13.11.2014. https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/16120177052/
Sisarauto 46/FLN-166 taas olisi YV3T7U523FA169931, sen käyttöönottopäivä on 17.11.2014. https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/15933440078/

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kuva-albumia https://www.flickr.com/photos/519348...7648948956798/ tekstittäessäni kysyin alustanumerot noihin kahteen Vainioon:
- Vainio 43/UXZ-243 on YV3T2T129EA166416 ja
- Vainio 44/UXZ-244 on YV3T2T120EA166417.

Käyttöönotto molemmilla on 11.4.2014 ja paikkoja kuskinpukin lisäksi 50.

----------


## Joonas Pio

UYS-565 on PL 242 ja Citea XLE-145.

----------


## KriZuu

Roihupellon tilanne tänä iltana:

Nobina Finland #928 (MMC-928), Scania OmniExpress 320LE
Nobina Finland #929 (MMC-929), Scania OmniExpress 320LE
Nobina Finland #930 (MMC-930), Scania OmniExpress 320LE
Nobina Finland #932 (MMC-932), Scania OmniExpress 320LE
Nobina Finland #934 (MMC-934), Scania OmniExpress 320LE
Nobina Finland #935 (MMC-935), Scania OmniExpress 320LE
Nobina Finland #937 (MMC-937), Scania OmniExpress 320LE

Loogisesti ajateltuna siis loput #931 MMC-931, #933 MMC-933 ja #936 MMC-936.
Kaikki viisi Citywide-teliä (#923-927) seisoivat myös varikolla, mutta eivät olleet vielä kilvissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaikki viisi Citywide-teliä (#923-927) seisoivat myös varikolla, mutta eivät olleet vielä kilvissä.


Kilvet MMC-923 - MMC-927 (kuin myös ne -931, -933 ja -936) on rekisteröity eilen Scania-merkkisiin ajoneuvoihin, joten ne ovat varmaan vain ruuvaamatta kiinni.

----------


## KriZuu

> Kilvet MMC-923 - MMC-927 (kuin myös ne -931, -933 ja -936) on rekisteröity eilen Scania-merkkisiin ajoneuvoihin, joten ne ovat varmaan vain ruuvaamatta kiinni.


Kilvet on nyt laitettu ja menevät juuri noin.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Kilvet on nyt laitettu ja menevät juuri noin.


Aika viime tippaan jäi kilpien laitto...

----------


## Karosa

Nobinan omneja:

#928, K250UB, YS2K4X20001892227
#937, K250UB, YS2K4X20001892418

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Porvoon Liikenne 27/FLN-161 on Volvo YV3T7U529FA169786, käyttöönotto 13.11.2014. https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/16058269640

----------


## kalle.

Tässä Trafin listaus vuonna 2014 käyttöönotetuista linja-autoista.
Määrät melkein samat kuin tässä ketjussa listatut.
http://www.trafi.fi/filebank/a/14208...Joulu_2014.pdf

----------


## Zambo

> Tässä Trafin listaus vuonna 2014 käyttöönotetuista linja-autoista.
> Määrät melkein samat kuin tässä ketjussa listatut.
> http://www.trafi.fi/filebank/a/14208...Joulu_2014.pdf


Huomionarvoisin asia koko "auringonlaskun alan" kannalta on, että rekisteröintien määrä on noussut 388 -> 691. Lähivuosina tuskin vastaaviin lukemiin enää päästään, kun maakuntien kaupunkien kalustouudistukset eivät osu samoille vuosille.

----------


## Eppu

Lehtimäen mersut ovat nyt yhtä vailla VIN-koodien osalta tiedossa. Ainoastaan #61 vielä puuttuu.

#50 WEB62851313127993
#52 WEB62851313127994
#53 WEB62851313127995
#54 WEB62851313127996
#55 WEB62851313127997
#56 WEB62852313127983
#57 WEB62852313127984
#58 WEB62852313127990
#59 WEB62852313127986
#60 WEB62852313127989
#62 WEB62852313127992
#63 WEB62852313127987
#64 WEB62852313127988
#65 WEB62852313127991

Tuo #61:n voisi arvata olevan ...985, kun se kerta tuosta välistä puuttuu.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...
> 
> Tuo #61:n voisi arvata olevan ...985, kun se kerta tuosta välistä puuttuu.


Oikeassa olet, TraFi antaa sille numeron WEB62852313127985.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Sain tiedon varmistetusta näköhavainnosta, jonka mukaan NF 925 = MMC-926 ja NF 926 = MMC-923 aiemmasta poiketen. Mikäköhän tässä on taustalla ja mitenköhän muiden Citywidejen rekkarit menee? Pitäkäähän silmät auki noiden kohdalla.  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Sain tiedon varmistetusta näköhavainnosta, jonka mukaan NF 925 = MMC-926 ja NF 926 = MMC-923 aiemmasta poiketen.


Häh? Kyllä NF #925 on ihan MMC-925, sekä NF #926 on MMC-926.

#923, MMC-923: http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/NF/900-999/923.JPG
#925, MMC-925: http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/NF/900-999/925.JPG
#926, MMC-926: http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/NF/900-999/926.JPG

Sivuja selaamalla löydät myös muut.

EDIT: Totta puhut, tässä on nyt jotain outoa meneillään, sillä ne olivat aluksi kuten piti. 

Nyt järjestys on tämä:
#923 = MMC-924
#924 = MMC-925
#925 = MMC-926
#926 = MMC-923
#927 = MMC-927

----------


## kuukanko

> EDIT: Totta puhut, tässä on nyt jotain outoa meneillään, sillä ne olivat aluksi kuten piti. 
> 
> Nyt järjestys on tämä:
> #923 = MMC-924
> #924 = MMC-925
> #925 = MMC-926
> #926 = MMC-923
> #927 = MMC-927


Jo autojen ollessa uusia tällä foorumilla huomattiin, että TraFin tiedot alustanumeroista eivät täsmänneet autoissa bongattuihin tyyppikilpiin. Nyt nähtävästi rekisterikilvet on vaihdettu, että TraFin alustanumerot täsmäävät  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Nyt nähtävästi rekisterikilvet on vaihdettu, että TraFin alustanumerot täsmäävät


Tätäkään ei varmaan ole huomannut, kuin vasta katsastusmies.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sain tiedon varmistetusta näköhavainnosta, jonka mukaan NF 925 = MMC-926 ja NF 926 = MMC-923 aiemmasta poiketen. Mikäköhän tässä on taustalla ja mitenköhän muiden Citywidejen rekkarit menee?


Karosa illalla myöhään vastauksensa jo kertoikin, mutta laitettakoon tähän vielä kuvalinkki autosta #924: http://jno.1g.fi/kuvat/erikoisteema/.../DSC_0483A.jpg - kyllä kuvaa ottaessani vähän mietin, noinko ne todella menevät. Jlf-keskustelu aiheesta käynnistyi vasta kuvaamisen jälkeen, joten aluksi tyydyin vain ihmettelemään...  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Karosa illalla myöhään vastauksensa jo kertoikin


Kuulosti niin uskomattomalta, että piti yöllä käydä henkilökohtaisesti tarkistamassa nuo, saattaapi olla että kylkinumerot vaihtuu joskus vastaamaan rekisteritunnuksia.

Kävi tossa vaan mielessä, että mitä ne Puolassa osaavat tehdä, jos eivät osaa edes oikeita kylkinumeroita teipata oikeisiin autoihin?  :Laughing:

----------

